# PHACE Syndrome



## OneStepAtATime (Jul 17, 2012)

I bill for a pediatricians office, and the doctors has diagnosed a patient with PHACE Syndrome. 

Otherwise known as (Posterior fossa malformations–hemangiomas–arterial anomalies–cardiac defects–eye abnormalities–sternal cleft and supraumbilical raphe syndrome).

I have scowered the internet, AAC site, and my ICD-9 book trying to find a code for this, and I can't locate one.

Has anyone else ever coded this before?
If so, what code did you use??

Thank you, have a great day!!


----------



## j-fowler57 (Jul 18, 2012)

I haven't had this before but what about code 759.89? I went into congenital syndromes affecting more than one system, specified.


----------

